# Any Gretsch Lovers Here?



## Boyko (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello, my name is Boyko and I'm addicted to Gretsch guitars. If you don't know how this can happen to you, you havn't played a Gretsch!

Here are my Gretsches:

Gretsch Electromatic Double Jet with GFS NYIIs installed. My go to guitar!









1960 Gretsch Single Anniversary, refinished in natural.









Those are the current, but not the last. In the near future I hope to get a Gretsch 6128 Jet and a Gretsch Annie Jr.

Anyone else here own a Gretsch, or more likely a few?


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I just bought the G1121 Synchromatic Junior Jet in the forums so that will be my first one! I know it's a lower end model but it just looked good.........let's see if I get as addicted to Gretsch as I am with Fender! I did own a Gretsch drum kit long long ago..........


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Sure, there's a few of us here...
I got a Gretsch 6120 SSU Brian Setzer edition from my wife this yr at xmas. Luv it. My favorite guitar to play when unplugged.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Sure, there's a few of us here...
> I got a Gretsch 6120 SSU Brian Setzer edition from my wife this yr at xmas. Luv it. My favorite guitar to play when unplugged.


That is a seriously cool guitar!! You must have a great wife..........:bow:


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

Look at my handle of course I am


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm on the hunt for a 6120. Can't wait! 

TG


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I've had a crazy attraction for the White Falcon since The Cult's early music and the videos with Billy Duffy playing one.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I recently scratched my Gretsch itch with this Electromatic G5129. I got it a couple of weeks ago and I'm still living it. Those DeArmond single coils are awesome:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like that Electromatic Double Jet - nice double cut.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

A Country Gentleman is pretty high up on my must have guitars list, sadly it just hasn't happened yet. Some really nice stuff posted so far!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've wanted an Electromatic Jet for a while, or one of the 5120s, but haven't found one I could take home with me. The last Jet I tried sounded pretty bad to me, but I blame the amp on that one (Fender Prosonic...terrible amp!), and the one 5120 I tried sounded great unplugged, but I didn't have the chance to plug her in (also, I couldn't afford it at the time, so why bother?)


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*gretsch*

I have always wanted a Gretsch, but it hasn't happened yet. the closest i got was the Dearmond,guitars meaning the Dearmond single coil pickups, sound great, I also have the dearmond gold tone pickups and they are excellent.
I am not sure what Gretsch i would buy, as i like most models.

I seem to lean toward playing Hollowbody electrics so a 6120 would be great.

Nice guitars
Rick


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm a Gretsch lover. I have a 6120-1959 LTV. You can see me playing it in my sig pic.


----------



## Gmon (Dec 27, 2008)

Just ordered my 5125 from 12fret can hardly wait. Thanks bagpipe for the recommendation who is the sexy looking girl on the table?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Gmon said:


> Just ordered my 5125 from 12fret can hardly wait. Thanks bagpipe for the recommendation who is the sexy looking girl on the table?


Congrats, I'm sure you'll love it - I'm still diggin mine.

The pic on the table is one of the kids DVDs - First Daughter?:

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm4187528448/tt0361620


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I can't afford the real thing, but I have my Reverend Flatroc which is my 'budget' Gretsch. Kinda similar to a Duo Jet.

Chambered mahogany body, spruce top, Wilkinson hardware, and a really nice set of "Revtrons". Just my opinion, but I think they are a better value than some of the Electromatics. I believe they are $469 new at Capsule.

That Double Jet in the first post is super cool looking. How do you like those GFS NY's? I have wanted to try them out for awhile. It's tough to find a lot of reviews on them.


----------

